# برنامج هام جدا لحسابات الطاقة الشمسية مع اعطاء تقرير كامل عن الدراسة



## سمير شربك (15 فبراير 2010)

أقدم برنامج لحسابات الطاقة الشمسية 
أتمنى من القادر على استعماله يشرح طريقة عمله بشكل مفيد 
مع أنه ديمو ويخص لمدينة في جنوب افريقيا ولمدينتين في المانيا 
وفيه رسومات مفيدة جدا 
ويمكن التعديل في درجات حرارة تقريبية تناسب المنطقة ويجد برامج آخرى لنفس الموضوع 
أنتظر لحين إبداء الرأي من أهل الخبرة أكثر مني في هذا المجال
http://www.4shared.com/file/222543336/58594ef0/tsol_proV45R4.html
مع الرجاء إبداء الرأي


----------



## ricielectric (15 فبراير 2010)

this is only a demo


----------



## alexemi (23 يوليو 2011)

www.egreen-eg.com


----------

